# Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard



## Guru4GPU (4. Februar 2017)

*Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*

Hallo mal wieder 

Ich habe heute von einem Kumpel sein defektes Mainboard bekommen (aus diesem Pc)
Der Pc ist mit diesem Mainboard oft nicht mehr hochgefahren wenn er vom Stromnetz getrennt wurde und unter Last mit einem Bluescreen abgestürzt

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob ich damit das Mainboard wiederbeleben kann, einen Versuch ist es meiner Meinung nach aber jedenfalls wert  (Das Mainboard ist jedenfalls das MSI P45 Neo-F)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Kondensatoren handelt es sich um fünf Modelle mit 6,3V und 1000µF (komischerweise sind nur diese Aufgebläht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage:

Welchen Shop würdet ihr mir empfehlen wenn man elektronische Bauteile kauft und gibt es bei Kondensatoren gute/schlechte Marken?

Oder kann man einfach auf Ebay irgendeinen ELKO mit gleichen werten nehmen?


Wünsche noch einen schönen Samstag Abend

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Oder kann man einfach auf Ebay irgendeinen ELKO mit gleichen werten nehmen?


Ja.

Natürlich gibts große Qualitätsunterschiede bei Elkos, aber ob es sinnvoll ist, sich einen besonders guten (etwa NipponChemicon) zu besorgen nur für einen Rettungsversuch glaube ich nicht, da kannste auch einen Standardelko mit gleichen Werten nutzen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Natürlich gibts große Qualitätsunterschiede bei Elkos, aber ob es sinnvoll ist, sich einen besonders guten (etwa NipponChemicon) zu besorgen nur für einen Rettungsversuch glaube ich nicht, da kannste auch einen Standardelko mit gleichen Werten nutzen.



Dann soll es so sein 

MfG


----------



## DKK007 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*

Ist die Frage, ob da nicht noch mehr defekt ist. 

Das Board scheint ja auch schon älter zu sein, zumindest sind die schon lange nicht mehr so bunt.


----------



## Guru4GPU (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, ob da nicht noch mehr defekt ist.
> 
> Das Board scheint ja auch schon älter zu sein, zumindest sind die schon lange nicht mehr so bunt.



Ist schon fast 9 Jahre alt: MSI P45 Neo-F Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Habe selbst aber noch Mainboards die doppelt so alt sind und noch funktionieren (die Betonung liegt auf noch )

Hab mir jetzt für 3,50€ die ELKOs bestellt, selbst wenn es nichts bringt mache ich hier kaum Verlust da ich das Board ja geschenkt bekommen habe

MfG


----------



## drstoecker (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*

Schmeiß das Teil in den müll(elektro natürlich) und besorg dir ein Ersatz. Der Aufwand ist viel zu groß, und so nötig hats man doch auch nicht oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*

Nicht immer ist der reine finanzielle Gedanke ausschlaggebend - manche Leute wollen auch basteln unabhängig vom Gegenwert. 

Klar kann man mit dem uralt-Ding nichts mehr reißen aber darum gehts glaube ich auch nicht^^


----------



## Guru4GPU (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Schmeiß das Teil in den müll(elektro natürlich) und besorg dir ein Ersatz. Der Aufwand ist viel zu groß, und so nötig hats man doch auch nicht oder?



Aber hallo, ich werfe doch nicht einfach etwas in den Müll weil es nicht funktioniert, vorher versuche ich erst es zu reparieren 

Und eben der "Aufwand" ist der Grund warum ich es überhaupt machen will, außerdem kann ich nicht gerade mit Geld um mich schmeißen 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nicht immer ist der reine finanzielle Gedanke ausschlaggebend - manche Leute wollen auch basteln unabhängig vom Gegenwert.
> 
> Klar kann man mit dem uralt-Ding nichts mehr reißen aber darum gehts glaube ich auch nicht^^



Besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*

Ich habe auch schon Elkos von MBs getauscht  mit erfolgt.
 das tauschen und das ermitteln welcher elko es genau sein muss ist öfter schwerer als gedacht.(welche Verwendung hat der Elko)
Außer v. und µf muss auch der widerstand bedacht werden ist dieser zu hoch wird der Elko heiß und kann platzen oder man gibt viel zu viel Geld aus.
Der eigentliche Hammer ist aber das entlöten ein MB besteht meist aus sehr vielen lagen und da brauchst du A ein Lötkolben mit 60 oder mehr Watt und eine gute beheizte entlöt pumpe und viel Geschick und zeit.
Wünsche dir viel glück und Spaß dabei und hoffe du bekommst es zum laufen.


----------



## Guru4GPU (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*



SPEED-DAVID schrieb:


> Außer v. und µf muss auch der widerstand bedacht werden ist dieser zu hoch wird der Elko heiß und kann platzen oder man gibt viel zu viel Geld aus.



Also ich dachte ein Kondensator hat im entladenden Zustand 0 Ohm und während er eine Ladung aufnimmt steigt der Widerstand immer weiter bis er voll ist unendlich Ohm erreicht hat (also bis kein Strom mehr fließt) 

Falls ich falsch liege verbessert mich bitte


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*

Bei einem absolut idealisierten Kondensator ("Schulunterrichtkondensator"...) ist das auch so. Die Realität ist aber deutlich komplizierter als das, was man den Jungs und Mädels im Physikunterricht zumuten kann und wird erst in entsprechenden Ausbildungen und/oder an der Uni gelehrt. Kondensatoren haben allerlei Kennlinien die beschreiben wie sich Kapazitäten und Widerstände und Spannungen mit Ladezustand, Alter, Umgebungsbedingungen usw. ändern. Das sind ja auch die Punkte, wo sich sehr gute Kondensatoren von den billigen Chinadingern unterscheiden.


----------



## drstoecker (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Aber hallo, ich werfe doch nicht einfach etwas in den Müll weil es nicht funktioniert, vorher versuche ich erst es zu reparieren
> 
> Und eben der "Aufwand" ist der Grund warum ich es überhaupt machen will, außerdem kann ich nicht gerade mit Geld um mich schmeißen
> 
> ...



Ja der Gedanke ist schon nicht schlecht mit dem reparieren mache ich ja auch aber so Sachen mit Elektrik oä da muss ich leider passen. Gerade bei so Sachen lohnt es nicht aber rein vom bastel Gedanken her kann man es machen. Die Boards bekommt man ja auch hinterher geschmissen. Aber wie du siehst ist es doch noch nicht mit mal eben elkos tauschen getan. Vorher würde ich mich da nochmal schlau machen mit der Materie, nicht das es hinterher ne böse Überraschung gibt.


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*

Der widerstand ist von der bauform und Größe so wie Spannung abhängig.
Ein 1000µf Kondensator hat einen Innenwiderstand von um die 0,05-0,4 Ohm und eine Kapazität von +- 10 % er könnte also um die 933 bis 1020 µf haben.
Ein 470µf  Kondensator hat einen Innenwiderstand von um die 0,26-0,9 Ohm und kann auch mal 455-482 µf haben.

und je weiter er geladen ist um so höher sein innen widerstand und um so langsamer lädt er weiter.

Für Schaltungen wo es eher darauf ankommt den Elko schnell zuladen (pwm) ist der widerstand eher das Problem als die Kapazität.
Man nimmt hier bei eher low esr.

Aber lassen wir uns davon nicht wilde machen dein größtes Problem ist und bleibt die Elkos überhaupt zutauschen.


----------



## tandel (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*

Ich habe ein altes Board durch den Tausch von Elkos retten können, das lief dann noch viele Jahre bis ich es im funktionalen Zustand entsorgte.
Entlölpumpe hatte ich keine, einfach mal munter drauf los gelötet, was soll schon passieren  ?
Das Elkoset war aber damals nicht ganz billig. Wäre die Geschichte in die Hose gegangen, dann hätte ich gutes Geld verbrannt.

Bei 3,5€ ist es aber nun wirklich nicht schlimm.


----------



## Atlantikhawk (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*

Na hier muss ich mein Senf auch mal zugeben 

Also... ein Elko besitzt keinen Widerstand im eigentlichem Sinne, sondern  er hat einen Schein/ Blindwiderstand ( Xc )
der wiederum von der Frequenz abhängig ist ( Wechselstrom, HF-/NF-Technik ) und je nach der Schaltungsfrequenz des MB variiert.
Deswegen ist es gut einen guten Elko zu bekommen welche auch hohe Schaltfrequenzen abkann...

Du kannst die Elkos - sofern Du einen temperaturgeregelten Lötkolben, Entlötlitze und Entlötpumpe hast - mit viel Übung selbst ersetzen.
Tipp:
Wechsle auch die, welche die gleiche Type haben, jedoch noch gut aussehen. Das Elektrolyt ist auch bei denen schon gut ausgetrocknet und es ist nur eine Zeitfrage wann sie auch zu gasen beginnen.

Wenn Du verbleites Lot noch irgendwo hast Löte erstmal die Elkos mit dem verbleiten Lot
nochmals nach. Damit vermischt du das ROHS-Konformes Lot mit dem bleihaltigem.
Damit setzt Du die Schmelz / Siedetemperatur des Lotes herunter und Du kannst sie besser mit
Entlötpumpe oder Entlötlitze aufsaugen.

Achte darauf das die eingestellte Temperatur bei den Pads ohne Masse-/Kupferfläche geringer ist als bei denen, welche Massefläche haben - sonst geht dir das Pad / Lötauge ab!

Viel Spass beim Braten 

LG


----------



## jumpel (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*

Sehr gutes Thema, ich verfolg das gleich mal und hoffe du postest dein Ergebnis!

So eine Elko-Reparatur steht mir bei meinem heißgeliebten EPoX 8RDA3i (13 Jahre alt) wohl auch demnächst ins Haus.
Da fängt einer neben dem CPU Sockel gerade an sich aufzublähen/auszulaufen.
Noch ist der PC primestable, aber wer weiß wie lange noch...


----------



## Atlantikhawk (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*

Dann lieber gleich tauschen....


----------



## Guru4GPU (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*

Die ELKOs sind heute eingetroffen, mache mich mal an die Arbeit


----------



## Atlantikhawk (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*

Wenns nicht geht, oder klappt biete ich mich an..
habs als Techniker oft gemacht in der Firma- unsere Rechensystemme sind leider auch nicht mehr die neuesten


----------



## SPEED-DAVID (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*

Und wie sieht es aus ergebnis ?


----------



## Guru4GPU (4. März 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*



SPEED-DAVID schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es aus ergebnis ?



Sorry, habe ganz vergessen zu schreiben 

Das Board hat nach meiner OP wieder ganz normal gestartet, habe es also gleich in das nächst beste Gehäuse eingebaut ... und vergessen dass davor ein µATX Board verbaut war

Hat einen Kurzschluss wegen den Abstandhaltern gegeben und jetzt ist es tot 

Habe jetzt ein Asus P5QD Turbo als Ersatz besorgt, ist zwar schade um das Board, aber was sollt


----------



## Atlantikhawk (5. März 2017)

*AW: Neue Kondensatoren für Mainboard*

Naja nun biste zumindest eine Erfahrung reicher


----------

